# 10 gallon tank mate(s)?



## FrankieandRoseForever (Jun 14, 2015)

I have my male CT, Frankie, in a 10 gallon. I don't have a filter installed, but I have one extra that I will install. I can get a heater, too. I just need to find a suitable one. Frankie's tank is literally facing Rose's (my female betta) and they always flare at each other and he'll charge. He gets very wild. I'm wondering if maybe he wouldn't be compatible, though. But you never know until you try. I don't want to sentence any innocent fish to death, though, so is there a way to know before you place a fish in with a betta? I'm also wondering if I could get some suggestions on what type of tank mates to get. Ones that will get along okay with him, and that are okay to be in a ten gallon. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You definitely need a heater ASAP since bettas are tropical fish.

Before adding any tank mates you will need to cycle your tank: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434

All new inhabitants for your tank will need to be quarantined for a minimum of two weeks - this means a separate tank with its own heater. This is to prevent the spread of disease and make sure the new fish are healthy before introducing them to your betta.

You should have an extra tank fully set up and ready to move fish to in case a problem arises (i.e. aggression)

Tankmates ideas:
Guppies
Ember tetras
Rasboras (there are various species)
Nerite snail

Please do your research on whatever species you get! Learn about their diet, habitat, characteristics, etc. BEFORE purchasing.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

You definitely need a filter, and the sooner you can get an adequate heater the better. Be sure that the tank is cycled also.

I generally never recommend tank makes for a betta, but opinions on this will differ. Never put a female betta in with a male unless you specifically intend to mate them and are extremely experienced with breeding them and know what you're doing. It is generally not advised otherwise.

Put something between the two betta tanks so they're not seeing one another. If they're flaring and he's charging all of the time then they are both going to become stressed (they more than likely already are).

If you find that you must add tank mates to your betta tank, be sure that the tank is large enough to house all of the fish you're adding. Some fish require to be in groups of 6 or more (they need this to feel safe), so do your research before purchase. You don't want to buy a one or two fish if that particular fish needs to be in a large group of its own kind. 

Also be aware of dietary requirements for the type of fish you want. Some are carnivores, some are omnivores, and some are herbivores. Betta are carnivores. 

There is also temperature requirements. Make sure the fish you want to add can handle the warmer temps required by a betta. Research, research, research.

Have a cycled tank of appropriate size ready and standing by in case you need to move fish from the betta tank. Juvenile betta can be calm and relaxed with other tank mates, but sometimes as they mature they will begin to be territorial and may not want anything else in the tank with them. Even when mature all betta are different, so there is always some risk involved.

You will also need to quarantine any fish for no less than 4 weeks as some internal parasites and other diseases can take up to three weeks or more before they show any visual signs. The same goes for snails, shrimp, or plants since they can be carriers of parasites and some diseases. QT them, too.


----------



## FrankieandRoseForever (Jun 14, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> You definitely need a heater ASAP since bettas are tropical fish.
> 
> Before adding any tank mates you will need to cycle your tank: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=555434
> 
> ...




I'm trying very hard to get three heaters, but it's difficult for me right now. Any more suggestions for suitable ones? I've had them for almost a year without a heater though, so I'm glad they're still okay. 

I'm familiar with cycling, as I read the whole article. But I'm new to trying it out. 

Thank you for the help. I'm going to write everything down today and do some research, although I'm starting to lean towards not getting any tank mates. It seems to be alot of work, and I'd feel horrible if there was a huge carnage. I don't know if it matters but while I was doing Frankie's tank last night he charged the turkey baster, biting it and chasing it. Maybe that's just because he's curious. But I thought it could mean aggression.


----------



## FrankieandRoseForever (Jun 14, 2015)

Mousie said:


> You definitely need a filter, and the sooner you can get an adequate heater the better. Be sure that the tank is cycled also.
> 
> I generally never recommend tank makes for a betta, but opinions on this will differ. Never put a female betta in with a male unless you specifically intend to mate them and are extremely experienced with breeding them and know what you're doing. It is generally not advised otherwise.
> 
> ...


The pet store guy questioned why I don't have my two bettas together, since they are male and female. I told him because its risky, and one could kill the other. He even admitted it could happen. So I was like, then why would I put them in together when there's no need to at all? 

I'm rethinking everything, but before I make my decision I will do a bunch of research. Thanks for all the help. I feel as though Frankie might get stressed having to share his space after a year alone.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It depends on the betta honestly. My betta Blaze I'm to worried to put tank mates with him. However my betta Liberty shares a five gallon with two guppies just fine. There are occasions when they swim to fast by him and he flares up at them but a little flare every once in a while is okay as long as he doesn't chase them I think its fine. But not all bettas are as easy going as Liberty was. He wouldn't even flare at his reflection before I added him. If your not comfortable with it then don't do it. No ones forcing you. And to be honest don't listen to anything pet store workers say. 90% of them don't really know anything about whats good and whats not.


----------



## betta2404 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello betta mates,

Regarding putting bettas together, it will require dedication and patience on your betta that you want to put together. You will need to condition each bettas seperately before you can put them together and have them peaceful live with each other. I have done so accordingly and now i have 2 male bettas living together in a 5 gallon tank. I will soon move to 10 in a few days. Never put 2 unconditioned bettas together. They will flare bite and chase if unconditioned. Check my thread that i have made, but, be wanrned my thread has received a lot of negativity towards a new idea which is sad. Please.excuse my wall of text, im using my phone lol. I will soon update my thread with a video of my male bettas living together in 2 more days.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

betta2404 said:


> I have done so accordingly and now i have 2 male bettas living together in a 5 gallon tank.


......


----------



## betta2404 (Sep 3, 2015)

wow really mature move you got there. Im starting to think people in this community are betta fish too, very aggressive. All the negativity on a new idea that could possibly change how people look at betta fishes.

check my thread in a few days(2) i will upload a video of my tank with my male bettas together.

you have a great day sir/mam.


----------



## Mousie (Feb 16, 2015)

betta2404 said:


> wow really mature move you got there. Im starting to think people in this community are betta fish too, very aggressive. All the negativity on a new idea that could possibly change how people look at betta fishes.
> 
> check my thread in a few days(2) i will upload a video of my tank with my male bettas together.
> 
> you have a great day sir/mam.


Oh, it's not just this community. Any fish community will tell you; never ever put two male betta in the same tank. I feel that you do know this, but are merely trying to rile up the good people here in the forum.


----------



## betta2404 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Mousie,

I appreciate the thought of you protecting the community and avoiding any unnecessary conflicts within it. Im a mature person, "riling up" and making disruptions in a well built community is not my thing. You have judged my intentions in a different way. I hope in the future we can change the way you look at my intentions.

As for the topic, im serious about what i do with my fish, and don't disregard them as some may see. Soon enough i will be updating my thread about putting male bettas together with a video. I hope you can see my update as well. I like to see someday people talking about how their male bettas live together peacefully.

CHEERS~~


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

betta2404 said:


> Hello betta mates,
> 
> Regarding putting bettas together, it will require dedication and patience on your betta that you want to put together. You will need to condition each bettas seperately before you can put them together and have them peaceful live with each other. I have done so accordingly and now i have 2 male bettas living together in a 5 gallon tank. I will soon move to 10 in a few days. Never put 2 unconditioned bettas together. They will flare bite and chase if unconditioned. Check my thread that i have made, but, be wanrned my thread has received a lot of negativity towards a new idea which is sad. Please.excuse my wall of text, im using my phone lol. I will soon update my thread with a video of my male bettas living together in 2 more days.


The negativity is based on facts. Two male bettas or ANY number of male bettas should not be housed together. Time and time again we see that male bettas will fight to the death when they are put together. Because *that is what they do!
*
If you were indeed able to pull off a miracle, then props to you but this forum does not promote bad fish husbandry or animal cruelty of any kind. Please do not encourage anyone here to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

Us members are very protective about our fish and may be a bit harsh. I don't want to be mean, but 2 males cannot live together in most circumstances. In a overstocked 5gal, there is no way they will be happy in the long term. If you got a 30-50 gallon and planted it heavily with a natural divider, then it is much more possible than in a overstocked 5 gal. Please respond to you thread, we all think you've vanished.

*As for tankmates, I would go with uncolourful guppies (fancies are a hit or miss) or some sort of rasboras.*


----------



## TatlTael (May 18, 2015)

I thought Bettas could not be kept with other long finned fish, I could very much be wrong as I am still extremely new to the hobby. I mean I don't even have my first fish, lol. I have most of a set up and I just need to save for the rest. However from what I read online and from what a couple users have responded to my early thoughts on tank mates, Platys could be an option. They were what I was hoping to put in before I realized I did not have space for 5 gallon emergency tank.


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

You can, but it is very risky. I have a Delta tail guppy, but he has been chewed on a few times when my HM was flaring.


----------



## TatlTael (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification Aquastar


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

TatlTael said:


> Thanks for the clarification Aquastar


His tail looks like spaghetti.

I lost 2 females from a very small nip. Both developed what I presume is finrot and died, AQ salt and melafix did nothing. 
So be careful on what kind you get, a yellow cobra is not the best choice. Some guppies also seem to have a higher tolerance to nipping. The delta had been nipped 5 times (nothing serious) with no issue whatsoever, he could swim and eat just fine, but my largest Gray female ripped her tail and was nipped shortly after and died 15 hours later.
So try and pick guppies that swim fast if you want some.

I'm working on separating the delta and breed him, he has unique colours, so don't worry.


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

betta2404 said:


> Hello betta mates,
> 
> Regarding putting bettas together, it will require dedication and patience on your betta that you want to put together. You will need to condition each bettas seperately before you can put them together and have them peaceful live with each other. I have done so accordingly and now i have 2 male bettas living together in a 5 gallon tank. I will soon move to 10 in a few days. Never put 2 unconditioned bettas together. They will flare bite and chase if unconditioned. Check my thread that i have made, but, be wanrned my thread has received a lot of negativity towards a new idea which is sad. Please.excuse my wall of text, im using my phone lol. I will soon update my thread with a video of my male bettas living together in 2 more days.


This is getting pretty annoying, you have mentioned your "success" in every post you have written. You have also given proof that your bettas are stressed out, but you still continue to brag about it. This forum is a place were people get riled up at the very mention of beta abuse. Everyone who has posted on your original thread has told you that what you have done will not work out. You do not have to take our suggestions, just stop bragging about your ticking time bomb like you just won the Nobel Prize! (sorry for getting off the topic of the thread).


----------

